# 18th century dress



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Adult Disney Costumes, Adult Size Fairytale Character Costumes, Snow White Queen Costume, Disney Cinderella Costume has an Elizabeth costume that might work!

Or this 18th Century Costume, 18th Century Costumes, Eighteenth Century Costumes, Period Costumes, Mozart Costume has a few, but they're expensive. Incase anyone else has to look this year


----------



## deannbanana (Sep 8, 2008)

Awww.....Junit, I had the same dilema as you, what to wear that would reflect 18th century. My husband is going to be Jack the Ripper at our costume party this year, so I am going to be his victim....a victorian harlot dressed in late 18th century attire. I came across alot of victorian attire in the process of my search. If you shop on Ebay, just type in bustle skirt, bustle dress, hobble skirst, victorian dress, and victorian riding hat in the search engine. This link might give you some ideas, or other terms or words to search for: Victorian fashion - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Costumes -- check Moon Costumes...they also advertise here, so support our habit. 

Patterns -- Smoke and Fire Company. They cater to Colonial and Fur Trade reenactors, also have some things later if you're looking Victorian.


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Just a quick reminder..

This, the 2000's, is the Twenty-First century.
Ergo, the 1900's was the 20th century.
The 1800's was the 19th century.
the 1700's was the 18th century, and so forth.


----------



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

deannbanana said:


> Awww.....Junit, I had the same dilema as you, what to wear that would reflect 18th century. My husband is going to be Jack the Ripper


Uhoh but Jack the Ripper was on the loose in 1888, late 19th century- Victorian Era. 

However! There are so many 18th century ideas. Think about what happened in the 1700s, and costume ideas are easy to come by. 

The French Revolution (I have seen people costume as aristocracy who've been executed- you could include a red ribbon around your neck where the blade would have fallen- or go as an executioner of the time.)
George Washington became the first President of the USA
The American Revolutionary War
Yellow Fever epidemic in Philadelphia
Founding of New Orleans
Pirates were successful in the early 18th century
Highwaymen were busy at work during the 18th century- that would be a fun costume, sans horse of course.
Great Plague of Marseille - the Bubonic Plague breakout in France

People of the time include
The Marquis de Sade 
Marie Antoinette
Charlotte Corday
Anne Bonny
Mary Read
Blackbeard

And here are links to 18th century clothing/costuming pages:

18th Century Clothing
The Costumer's Manifesto: 18th Century Costume Resources Online

eta- looks like my boyfriend and I are going as Plague Doctor and Bubonic Plague Victim


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks for all the great websites guys!


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Now that I look at them i'd already checked the Williamsburg site and the Manifesto when I was searching before


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Simplicity patterns has caught my eye! The gold colored dress. But of course, she will need a wig. 
Deann - They've got some other old fashioned dresses too!


Grrr... stupid picture uploader isn't working for me right now. Anyways, if you're interested it's the picture on the right with the bows, when you click on that two imgs come up, and it's the larger of the two 
Simplicity Patterns for Sewing Projects


----------



## deannbanana (Sep 8, 2008)

Duh, I knew that. Had a blonde moment there for a second guys.....he he he. Thanks for the heads up though.


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

I saw a book awhile back in Barnes and Noble that had instructions for customizing an old prom dress into an 18th century looking dress. See if you can find that book in the bookstore - it was a book on how to make costumes from basic outfits.


----------

